

Get Lanyrd (YC W11) in your Gmail inbox with Rapportive (YC S10) - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2011/rapportive/

======
leahculver
Since I already use Rapportive, I tried the Lanyrd integration and I love it.
It's really nice to be able to see conferences that the sender is speaking at.
I can also view slides and videos of the person. It's a great way to get to
know who is emailing me!

~~~
joetyson
Yeah - this is a great addition. I get a lot of email from developer mailing
lists, it's really great insight!

------
seiji
Did you mean: "Get Lanyard (YC W11) in your Gmail (PB YC Partner) inbox (xobni
backwards) with Rapportive (YCS10)"

~~~
simonw
Hah, yes I should definitely have tried to get PB in there :)

------
sid0
Interesting that people are building on top of gmail just as I'm getting ready
to ditch my 6.5 year old gmail account entirely. I got fed up with the web-
based interface a couple of years ago, the IMAP interface is really slow and
broken, and I'm becoming more and more concerned with the privacy
implications.

